# Slurpy sucky noise



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

I'm looking for a slurpy sucky kind of noise for an alien prop. Kind of Dr. Zoidberg sucking at an empty tin of beans sound.

Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## Mortuis (Aug 13, 2013)

I realize this is a 4-year-old post, but someone else might need the same thing....

There's a decent sound of the kind you describe on _Monster Mash: Sounds of Terror_, the Dracula track. If you still need it and don't have access to the CD, PM me and I'll rip it from my CD.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Sounddogs.com


----------



## typoagain (Feb 27, 2012)

Well, . . .first you get a straw and an empty tin if beans . . . . lol!

The best part is that in a couple of days you can get sounds from the other end!


----------

